# Bobcat Toolcat Plow vs. Blower



## mtnxtreme (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a 14 Toolcat with high flow and was wondering if anyone had experience plow vs blower. I had a Case IH 75C with a 10 foot plow but never liked the fact that I had to constantly try to adjust the plow height while going, as the arms don’t float like a plow will in a truck so the plow is rigid and digs in on a packed item 4 driveway. A blower seems like it would work nice but my driveway is 1800 feet, how long would it take ? I’m figuring an 8 foot plow or a 6 foot blower ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The blower is definitely going to be slower and you will have same problems with "floating" as either a plow.

Not sure how much slower, that will depend on how much snow. But there definitely advantages to the blower if you have drifting problems or heavy snowfalls.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Time for a quality plow with a floating hitch, all problems solved


----------



## mtnxtreme (Jan 25, 2011)

Triple L said:


> Time for a quality plow with a floating hitch, all problems solved


Hmmmmm, who makes that ?


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

mtnxtreme said:


> I have a 14 Toolcat with high flow and was wondering if anyone had experience plow vs blower. I had a Case IH 75C with a 10 foot plow but never liked the fact that I had to constantly try to adjust the plow height while going, as the arms don't float like a plow will in a truck so the plow is rigid and digs in on a packed item 4 driveway. A blower seems like it would work nice but my driveway is 1800 feet, how long would it take ? I'm figuring an 8 foot plow or a 6 foot blower ?


We have a traditional plow attached to a skidsteer plate with clevis and pins along with a chain when lifting the plow. That would eliminate your issue. This setup has serviced us well for a long time.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

mtnxtreme said:


> Hmmmmm, who makes that ?


Metal pless, HLA, arctic, boss, western... Is there a company that doesn't have a floating hitch anymore?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Im confused.... the toolcat doesnt float or have the indent feature???


----------



## mtnxtreme (Jan 25, 2011)

mtnxtreme said:


> Hmmmmm, who makes that ?





Herm Witte said:


> We have a traditional plow attached to a skidsteer plate with clevis and pins along with a chain when lifting the plow. That would eliminate your issue. This setup has serviced us well for a long time.


 Any pics ?


----------



## mtnxtreme (Jan 25, 2011)

Triple L said:


> Metal pless, HLA, arctic, boss, western... Is there a company that doesn't have a floating hitch anymore?


I've only owned one and it was rigid, so I figured they were all the same.


----------



## mtnxtreme (Jan 25, 2011)

Mr.Markus said:


> Im confused.... the toolcat doesnt float or have the indent feature???


If it does, then I'm the one confused, but I have only owned it a year, no manual, and its got so many buttons, I still don't know what they are all for ?!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

From everything I'm reading ( ive never been in one.) They come with float, with the options to mow and blow and load that's pretty important. Throw your joystick all the way forward till it locks in place...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> From everything I'm reading ( ive never been in one.) They come with float, with the options to mow and blow and load that's pretty important. Throw your joystick all the way forward till it locks in place...


Another fallacy...like zero tolerance and plowing with the storm.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Another fallacy...like zero tolerance and plowing with the storm.


Especially the loading part...


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

mtnxtreme said:


> If it does, then I'm the one confused, but I have only owned it a year, no manual, and its got so many buttons, I still don't know what they are all for ?!


Sounds like you need to buy an operator's manual. They often contain very useful information and limitations.

Personally, I also always buy a maintenance manual for all my machines as well.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm sure there is a YouTube video


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

I'll get a few pictures up later today.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

This is our setup using an existing plow we had around. Clevis etc. was welded to a skidsteer plate. Obviously then the plow was attached to the plate by pins. Tilting forward allows for slack in the chain which then allows the plow to float. The plow we used also has great oscillation. We currently use this on a Wacker but have used it on a toolcat as well.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Herm Witte said:


> View attachment 210480
> View attachment 210480
> View attachment 210483
> This is our setup using an existing plow we had around. Clevis etc. was welded to a skidsteer plate. Obviously then the plow was attached to the plate by pins. Tilting forward allows for slack in the chain which then allows the plow to float. The plow we used also has great oscillation. We currently use this on a Wacker but have used it on a toolcat as well.


We use a very similar setup utilizing an old western unimount plow as a back up for our toolcat.


----------

